# Cantering on the wrong leg



## Libbyn1982 (25 July 2008)

I have a bit of a problem getting the correct lead when cantering on the right rein.  We never have a problem when we are jump schooling just when we are doing flat work. I was having lessons earlier in the year and my instructor said that I looked as though I was using correct aids for the canter and am stuggling to find a reason why he does this - it is obviously causing a few problems in the show ring!! I have been asking for canter from a 10 meter circle or a leg yield and 9/10 he doe sit correctly but I can't do this the ring!! Do I just keep persivering in the hope that it will come of do you think there could be a specific reason why this happens??  As a bit of background, I have scoliosis of the spine (which is basically a curvature) and defo have weaker right hand side, especially my leg, which I have been working on, on and off the horse and I think I'm quite even now. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## Mooey (25 July 2008)

I find that my horse strikes off on the wrong leg if he is too over bent. Ie on a circle going clockwise, he will sometimes strike off on the left leg as his head is too far in and its easier to use the opposite shoulder. My instructore encouraged me to not use so much beng and straighten him up and if anything (in a test or whatever), try and get the bend on the outside so that it frees up the inside shoulder to strike off.. It seems to be working for us!

Hope that made sense!


----------



## mccarron6769 (25 July 2008)

I have exactly the same problem with my boy and its a combination of things.  He had some kind of problem during his life like an injury to his pelvic bones and consequently had a lot of muscle waste on his right side.  I have 3 monthly treatment from a fantastic back person and she also advised that because of his problem he finds it hard to step under with his back leg and he has a tendancy to run a little until he can get onto his favoured lead. I have a fantastic trainer too and we continue to work on it but it has been a very long process and I think he may always favour the more comfortable lead.  I do work him on the lunge in a pessoa - all our work is aimed at stretching and strengthening his back muslces and the pessoa is the only "gadget" I've used in 12 months of work. He can do it correctly 8 times out of 10 on the lunge which is why I know some of the problem is me and I'm now working on my position and balance to try and correct the final part of the puzzle to get more consistency.  Long and not much in the way of a solution I know but wanted you to know you're not alone !!


----------



## Hippona (25 July 2008)

Same here - my lad will favour striking off on his left leg in canter if left to his own devices. I can get him to strike off on the right leg but it takes perseverence. I have decided thats it my fault mainly though, because he always lunges on the correct leg, and I have realised that i collapse off to the left side - i just don't think I am clear enough with my aids and body weight, but since i realised this we're working on ot, and it is slowly getting better....i wonder if it has anything to do with whether you are left or right handed, seeing as we all seem to have problems with right canter lead?


----------



## stencilface (25 July 2008)

Have a look at this post by Bossanova, can't explain it myself so here's a link

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3329459/an/0/page/3#3329459

Seemed to work with mine - read through replies for further explanantion


----------



## SAL66 (25 July 2008)

I have had a lesson today and hit the same problem on the right rein, I have a tendancy to lean forward when asking for canter so worked on sitting tall and straight. 
Also my trainer suggested when on the bend give my inside rein slightly to encourage right leg lead. it worked for me.


----------



## CalliChristmasTree (25 July 2008)

I am going to show a horse who can't get the correct lead on the right reain either.
I posted the exact same question as you, and didn't get this many replies.....
The best advice i got was a Richard Maxwell technique.
You ask for canter and if the horse goes on the wrong leg, then keep the horse in canter on the wrong leg and go into a small (say 10/15m circle) After a few circles come back to trot and try again. If the horse goes on the wrong leg then keep doing the circle technique. If the horse goes on the right leg then go the full circuit. The horse will learn that its comfortable to lead on the correct leg 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Made sense to me.


----------



## BID (25 July 2008)

Moodymare my horse has had exactly the same problem as yours on the left rein due to an old injury to the pelvic area,  after some work from physio and chiropracter he now strikes off correctly but still bends to the outside and tries to fall onto the forehand, I think it will take some time to build up the weak side to enable him to canter straight comfortably.  Quite often if he finds it really hard he will fall into trot but there is a huge improvement.


----------



## Libbyn1982 (25 July 2008)

Thanks for all you help - I'm glad i'm not the only one!! I thought maybe it was something to with my back but I think maybe it's a combination of a lot of thing mentioned. I know that we used to struggle to get any flexion to the right as my legs were so weak, so maybe I do over bend him with my hand which with my occasional falling out to the left will not help!! I do tend to put him on a small circle if he does strike off wrong and keep him going, he will break the canter... or do a lovely flying change!!! Maybe it is just a case of me not riding enough from my inside leg to outside hand. I tried canter serpentines last night and he was doing simple changes quite well, it's just when we first stike off - grrrrrr!!! I agree with your sig though poppymoo - 'try, try try again , the give up and open a bottle of wine'!!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (25 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I am going to show a horse who can't get the correct lead on the right reain either.
I posted the exact same question as you, and didn't get this many replies.....
The best advice i got was a Richard Maxwell technique.
You ask for canter and if the horse goes on the wrong leg, then keep the horse in canter on the wrong leg and go into a small (say 10/15m circle) After a few circles come back to trot and try again. If the horse goes on the wrong leg then keep doing the circle technique. If the horse goes on the right leg then go the full circuit. The horse will learn that its comfortable to lead on the correct leg 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Made sense to me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

this is what i have been doing in the last couple of weeks and horsey is getting the idea now!
he has never been 100% consistant in striking off on the correct lead, so seeing as we have tried everything else instructor now has said to leave him. If i let him go as fast as he wants (he usually goes faster to compensate being unbalanced) then circle him he realises its much more difficult and then comes back to trot and picks up the correct lead on his own accord 
	
	
		
		
	


	




This way the horse is learning it himself.Instructor thought that i was trying to do too much for him. I was previuosly bringing him straight back to trot which resulted in a frustrated rider and sometimes a confused neddy as it would take maybe 5 attempts!. When he goes off on the wrong leg and he finds it difficult he now knows why im asking him to trot and try again  
	
	
		
		
	


	




now it might only be once- twice in a whole lesson that he goes on the worng leg rather than the 2-3 times per canter it used to be! (thought im sure this will change when we attempt to film our dressage test next week  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## username223 (28 July 2008)

this used to be a very annoying problem for me and my mare too! my instructor taught me a method and it worked everytime! basically place a pole in the corner of the school / arena or wherever you ride, aslong as its at a corner. then keep a steady trot and have the correct bend, then ask for canter ON the pole, literally as the horse puts its first leg over the pole, he/she should strike on the correct leg, if he/she doesnt, just bring him back to trot and try again but it worked 9 times out of 10 for me! then when he does go on the right leg, let him canter a circuit with a loose contact and give him a little scratch on the neck to tell him hes good, then bring him back to trot and give him lots of fuss and a loose rein. hopefully after a few times of using the pole, you can take the pole away and try again, has worked for me and my mare now strikes off on the right leg 99% of the time! hope this helps =]


----------

